# iframe ohne 'border'



## d-beam (25. Oktober 2001)

hi, wie mache ich bei ner iframe die border weg?

 border=0 funzt net, frameborder=no/0 auch net??

...so long!


----------



## mæstrø (25. Oktober 2001)

<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>
<!--
 ver=navigator.appVersion
 Nv=ver.charAt(0)
 if (Nv>=4){
   if(document.layers){
    document.write('Frame')
   }else{
  document.write('<IFRAME SRC="seite.html" height="620" width="780" border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 SCROLLING="yes"></IFRAME>')}}else{}
//-->
</SCRIPT>

das muss gehn


----------



## d-beam (25. Oktober 2001)

versteh nicht was das ist, n browser-checker?
auf jedenfall funzt es net...



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>http://www.d-beam.f2s.com</title>
> <meta name="author" content="Daniel Müller">
> ...



immer noch diese kleine scheiss border,
ich will das da gar nichts ist!


----------



## mæstrø (25. Oktober 2001)

ich hab mal den html code ausprobiert und es geht bei mir ?!
welchen browser benutzt du ?
ich hab IE 6 und da funktioniert es...

Die Iframe-seite muss existieren 
wenn die seite kommt:  Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. blabla
wird ein border angezeigt.


----------



## d-beam (25. Oktober 2001)

okay, funktioniert....  
woran lag es jetzt kann man das gar nicht in html machen ich verstehs net?!


----------



## lexi (25. Oktober 2001)

Netscape 4- unterstützt keine iframes erst ab Ne 6 dafür ist das script gut. ansonsten geht das auch ohne script:

<IFRAME SRC="seite.html" height="400" width="650" border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" SCROLLING="no"></IFRAME>


----------

